# Resolution Questions



## offremike (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm planning on taking some cinematography jobs and I'm currently using a Nikon D3100 till i can afford better. The HD video settings i have are 1080/24P, 720/30P and 720/24P. From what i've learned, when you shoot at 24p it has more of that movie/tv show look to it. When you shoot higher then 30p it has more of a realistic view. I know my client will want more of that realistic look. 
So i'm wondering if i should shoot in 1080/24p and increase the frames in my video editing software (im using Sony Vegas) or shoot in 720/30p?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

24p conformed in NLE to 30p will look a bit jerky - I would be more inclined to shoot in [email protected] then, if need be upscale to 1080p for delivery.

What is the final destination for this project? this will influence what the delivery format will be - if it is only intended for the net (Youtube, Vimeo etc) 720p would mostly be fine.

You can always do a "taste & try" shoot some short footage at 24fps, bring it into a 30fps timeline and export it to see if it looks OK


----------

